# Friday Again



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It's months since I've been able to start this thread.









G10 for me with new leather strap from Roy







.....picture to follow if the day brightens up.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

This for me today:

*SKX033 *


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

6138 today I think


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Still my new Orient.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Will most probably switch to this later:

*SKX007 Modded*










Have a happy wet,wet, wet,- well it is here coming down by the bucketful - Friday


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

First time out for this, now on one of Roy's USA padded straps. Pic nicked from seller, MIKE.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

ZENO Mechanique Grand Date today for me.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Went for the Oris Miles today:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Still Sinning shamelessly (with apologies to Oldfogey).


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

This one for me. Pressie from the 710, she's a star


















Needs a bit of TLC (the watch that is







).


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

....my 6105-8110......


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one for now.


----------



## Dru (Dec 6, 2006)

Blue Today


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Seiko Sportura* for me today


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

as usual loads of cracking watches ,this one for me today ,i wish the 22mm lumpy ive ordered for it would hurry up


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Ricoh Oceanmaster for me today. Put it on a mesh bracelet when I got it & then never wore it







so put it on a Hirsch Sky Surfer (how do they come up with these names for straps?) on wednesday & it's been on my wrist ever since.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day with this....

*Citizen Promaster NH6050-O2EA, Miyota cal.8200, 21 jewels*


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d164/soksy/sekonda1.jpg

bowie


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Roger said:


> This one for now.










why did I sell that..? looks so nice...









I'm with this today...


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Gone with this today ..



















But will swap out for round 2 (reverse order) of the 12 pubs later, to this:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Starting the day with this....
> 
> *Citizen Promaster NH6050-O2EA, Miyota cal.8200, 21 jewels*


I don`t like the jagged nature of the `reduced` photo so have been experimenting and have found the new soft wear seems to prefer it this size ie @ 640X389


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Poljot for me to start the day off.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Off to work soon and will be swapping over to this









*Lip Chronographe Seiko cal.Vd54 *


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Shturmanskie for me today:










Have a nice weekend 

S!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Good picture Compas.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Eco Drive Perpetual today


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, mine may have come in a few laps behind everyone else's, but I'm delighted to say that I now have an RLT38. Fantastic watch but terrible pics as there's just no light around here today and my camera is struggling:

*RLT38 No.0*



















As you may know, the original "No.1" of the RLT38 series went missing in the post and has not been recovered. A big "thank you" must go to Roy who was able to obtain another case and dial and set about making a new watch for me (No.0)









Also, thanks to dougal74 who offered me first refusal on his RLT38 currently up for grabs in the Sales forum. Sincerely hope the job situation works out well in the end Adam!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Rich, glad it worked out ok


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Today I'm wearing my latest acquisition.










The Lumpy one in the middle









Cheers Jason


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

RLT 16 today,










Regards,

Nick


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> Well, mine may have come in a few laps behind everyone else's, but I'm delighted to say that I now have an RLT38. Fantastic watch but terrible pics as there's just no light around here today and my camera is struggling:
> 
> *RLT38 No.0*
> 
> ...


Way to go Roy, Rich & Dougal.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Nice one Rich, glad it worked out ok


And let's keep an eye out on e**y for anyone trying to flog no. 1









-- Tim / RLT-69


----------



## 710 (Nov 24, 2006)

wow nice watch Hippo!!!!!!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

710 said:


> wow nice watch Hippo!!!!!!


Thank you very much, it was a great present from a very special lady


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

MarkF said:


> First time out for this, now on one of Roy's USA padded straps. Pic nicked from seller, MIKE.


Great model

Here's mine for the day.










Have a great weekend everyone,

Alexus


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Thought I'd give my Stowa Icarus an outing to the office today to keep it running sweetly while I wait for a buyer...!!










Have a good weekend all.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

Still wearing my favorite...










Have a good weekend everyone!!!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Changed to this one now.


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Beater Friday.... the one on the left:










Thanks

deano


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Russ said:


>


That's fanastic! Must keep my eyes open for one of those. 1970's/early 80's I presume?


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Changed to this one for now...


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I was wearing this despite it running fast. Its now on its way to Chris Heal.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

This here, sorry not creative today in the pics dept or lint removal


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice watches here today; my contribution...


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

James said:


> This here, sorry not creative today in the pics dept or lint removal


That's a really nice watch, james... never seen one before.

And the list gets longer...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

compas said:


> Shturmanskie for me today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool watch & `15









Well at the last minute before coming to work I changed my mind and swapped the Lip for my RLT-17









Unfortunately I can`t post a photo as the new software doesn`t like me


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Currently going with this







I'm so glad it's Friday


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Russ said:


>


That's bloody lovelly


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

This one for the past three weeks! On an Oyster bracelet from RLT.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

That's a really nice watch, james... never seen one before.

And the list gets longer...

some nice pieces today all around









yea its new, here took a better pic of the back than I did the front


----------



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

Griff said:


>


Griff what model and year is the beautiful Omega you are showing above?

Bruce


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Orange today


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Orange here too.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

chris l said:


> Nice watches here today; my contribution...


I like that, Chris







Simple unclutered dial.

Pardon the ignorance but what is it? Dimensions, movement, etc


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

This Eco-Drive today - they say it's friendly to the environment


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I changed over to this for the evening:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> Orange here too.


Nice Roy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now wearing this, having a quiet night in


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Still Friday and still wearing this.










Cheers

Jacob


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Swiss Army for me today, I either feeling butch or useful, haven't decided which yet


































Cheers all and have great weekends

Gary


----------



## JohnFraininthe93rd (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Maybe I should have waited and posted this on Sunday instead.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> Swiss Army for me today, I either feeling butch or useful, haven't decided which yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that Garry, I am a big fan of chronographs that do what they are supposed to do! Too many chronoghraphs are almost unusable ....... Omega PO Chrono for example.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

JoT said:


> I like that Garry, I am a big fan of chronographs that do what they are supposed to do! Too many chronoghraphs are almost unusable ....... Omega PO Chrono for example.


Thanks JoT

Out of all my Valjoux 7750 watches the Swiss Army is definately the most clear and legible, helped as well by the double (inner and outer) AR coating. I also like the brushed steel case with the polished lug ends, all in all I think it's an underated watch. Here's a pic of the back.










Cheers

Gary


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey Gary,

On the dial it says Swiss Army; on the back it says Swiss Air Force. Are they playing both sides? Which is it?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Maybe I should have waited and posted this on Sunday instead.


Just noticed this Larry, nice one


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Larry from Calgary said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I should have waited and posted this on Sunday instead.
> ...


Thanks. I believe it is from the early 60's but can't confirm.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Larry from Calgary said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Larry from Calgary said:
> ...


Have you seen this thread?.....Chinese "hammer & Sickle"


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Larry from Calgary said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Very informative thread. Thanks for the link Mac.

My made-in-China Butterfly watch has been a pleasant surprise. So far it's keeping great time, maybe losing a few seconds a day at most. One of the women in our office worked in a Chinese watch factory as part of her "Engineer in Training". I asked if she recognized the "Butterfly" and she said that they were often given as wedding gifts. A symbol of luck and success I suspect.

I have another vintage Chinese on it's way and will start a new thread when it arrives.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Very informative thread. Thanks for the link Mac.


You`re welcome











> My made-in-China Butterfly watch has been a pleasant surprise. So far it's keeping great time, maybe losing a few seconds a day at most. One of the women in our office worked in a Chinese watch factory as part of her "Engineer in Training". I asked if she recognized the "Butterfly" and she said that they were often given as wedding gifts. A symbol of luck and success I suspect.


Interesting stuff











> I have another vintage Chinese on it's way and will start a new thread when it arrives.


I look forward to seeing that


----------

